

Ask HN: What do you use for time tracking - tronathan

As a freelancer, its important that I accurately track and bill my time. I think a lot of us end up guessing about time on projects and tend to under-bill.<p>What do you use for time tracking?<p>(I am writing an app that 'solves' time tracking in a new way and am trying to determine which services I should target for integration.  Currently supporting Harvest, what else is important?)<p>Please post the name of your time tracking weapon of choice so we can see whats popular.
======
brudgers
When I track time, I like to use half days.

A half day is the most meaningful chunk of work progress and, of course, it is
flexible - I hate keeping track of quarter hours or worrying about remembering
that I stopped to talk to the UPS driver.

I've even written contracts with half days as the basic billing unit - and
once I explain to clients that it means I may not bill them for a quick email,
they pretty much get it.

I track half days with a pencil and calendar, and write a short description of
what I did.

------
timgluz
I'm using Yast, cool startup from Norway. I picked this one because it works
on desktop and Iphone, possible to add subprojects with different pricing
model, share data with another team-members/freelancers, comprehensive reports
and has very good API. URL: <http://www.yast.com/>

------
b3b0p
I've been using this. Print them out every week. I find them easy to keep
track with since I switch tasks often.

<http://davidseah.com/blog/node/the-emergent-task-timer/>

------
kroger
I love Hamster [1], but since I switched from Linux to the Mac I haven't found
anything like it.

[1] <http://projecthamster.wordpress.com/about/>

------
christocracy
I've been giving freshbooks $20/month for the last couple years
<http://freshbooks.com>

------
iworkforthem
<http://www.tickspot.com/> is also pretty good. Paid version sync to Basecamp.

------
Todd
I've been pretty happy with toggl.

<https://www.toggl.com/>

------
olegious
freshbooks.com - time tracking and invoicing in one package.

~~~
MattBearman
I use Freshbooks as well, so far it's been well worth $20 / month, but if you
don't have many clients/projects you can use it for free.

------
dangrossman
A pen and notepad

------
superchink
Harvest here

------
damoncali
a spreadsheet

------
ilcavero
manic time

